# Excessive Magnesium, very low potassium.



## Svaness12 (May 15, 2020)

I recently got a soil test from Waypoint Analytical. Since last fall, I have been able to increase all of my macro and micronutrient levels, except potassium. I am not sure if it's just the nature of my clay soil, but I can't seem to increase my K levels. I would love to hear your thoughts on how I can increase potassium, lower magnesium, and improve my soil fertility.


----------



## Svaness12 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Increase? Do you have your previous waypoint test? How many pounds of K2O did you apply?

FYI, high pH. It needs P, K and sulfur.

Check the soil remediation guide for products/rates to use.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

How much N did you apply last year? For every 1lb of N you apply, you should be putting down 0.5lb of K as well.

Soil replenishing will be in addition to the above. If you are applying 4lbs of N/K you need 2lb of K just for maintainence.

I would also look at supplementing the other micronutrients if you are doing foliar application


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Have you been applying SOP? (Sulfate of Potash) It'll help with K and Sulfur.

https://www.7springsfarm.com/potassium-sulfate-granular-sop-0-0-50-sulfur-17-50-lb-bag/

This site also has Soluble SOP as well, if you are spraying. I've been spraying mine recently and It's good! I put 1lb per 1000k every 2 weeks with my PGR APP

Its about 20 bucks shipping, so if you can find it locally it'll be cheaper, I can't find it locally where I'm at... so 55-60lbs for a bag that'll last a long time is reasonable for me.


----------

